# Shaumburg Illinois



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Factory lot to plow in Shaumburg Il. Anyone interested ???


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Triton Snow;460679 said:


> Factory lot to plow in Shaumburg Il. Anyone interested ???


can you PM me the info? Ill talk to the company i sub for and see if i can pick it up for them.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

It's already taken care of.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Cool no problem


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

[...........................


----------

